# Pregnant?



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

She very well could be pregnant! If she was though, wouldn't she be due in about....2 or 3 months? Her belly sticks out the sides like a pregnant horse. 

She's a BLM Burro, right? Such a cutie! I love Burros and Mustangs! They're so much fun to gentle!


----------



## Tempest11 (Jan 3, 2016)

She is a BLM burro and so far she has been so much fun to work with. I'm amazed by how far she's come every day and she's so sweet that I can't wait to see where we are in a year or so and she really trusts people. 
And as far as IF she is pregnant, it's hard to say when she'd be due. Gestation for these little ******s is 12-14 months and if she was captured early November she could technically have a due date any day between now and January since we wouldn't know when she was bred in the wild. I just feel like a belly like that, especially with her being a little under weight, points more to pregnancy than a hay belly. I just wish we could pop the ultrasound on her and see what's brewing inside. Or get some blood and be sure. Whatever happens will happen, I just hope she doesn't pop some poor little guy out in December or something when it's frigid outside.


----------



## Tempest11 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, she isn't pregnant. Not anymore at least. 

She bagged up quick (under 2 days) and popped out an adorable, and very healthy, little boy. Everyone is healthy as could be and the birth was textbook perfect. He was born, pretty much dry, standing, and nursing in less than an hour. Still don't know how she fit him inside her though. Good grief he must have been tucked up.

Both mom and baby are doing really well, and considering mom is still not tame, she tolerates contact from me to a level better than I'd expect after only 2 weeks out of the holding pens, especially with a new foal on her side. So happy with them both.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats!! The baby is adorable! What's his name?


----------



## Follow (Mar 4, 2014)

Ekkk!! He is so cute and curly!!


----------

